# Satellite TV in Eastern Spain this winter



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

Unsure wethere to post in here or on satellite forum. We are booked for Valencia/ Barcelona ths winter, wonder whats happened re the new satellite that went pop. Quite used to the limited service in Portugal last winter but wondered what had changed re Astra5 etc?


Mike


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Yep,I'd like to know too as I'll be just north of Valencia for a couple of months (i got an 88cm dish)


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

We live just south west of Valencia. Up until a year ago we lost most channels in the eve. Then they started using a temp satellite and we have no problems even in heavy rain. This is on a 1.2 mtr dish. At the end of 2013 they may be changing to the new Sattelite and rumours are even a 3 mtr dish will be no good. I am sure if you google sat and PC guy Gandia, he will have more up to date info.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

You should find no change yet since this time last year. (ie
no Ch5). No one still certain actually of what eventual channel migration will mean but most in Spain expecting total loss of Uk channels on Astra .


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Just lifted this recent news item........

RESIDENTS of Spain will find themselves without British television next month if the re-scheduled launch of the Astra 2E rocket is successful.

The rocket is due to blast-off from the Baikonur spaceport in Kazakhstan on September 15, replacing the existing device and providing free-to-air and encrypted direct-to-home digital TV and satellite broadband services for Europe and the Middle East.

The new satellite, however, will not broadcast BBC television channels or radio stations to Spain, leaving residents that receive transmissions through their satellite dishes without the extensive range of British channels.

Mike Crompton, proprietor, MediaStreamz, said: “So far only the BBC has made any formal statement. Alix Pryde, the Corporation’s director of communications, said the new satellite would signal the end of BBC broadcasts in Spain as it looks to focus on the quality of service transmitted to license fee payers in the UK.

“But the signs for other channels are not good. Be prepared to lose your free to air British TV via your satellite dish setup in the not too distant future.”

ITV were unavailable to comment at the time of writing.

Never mind.......... :? 


Ray


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

New satellite going up soon. After testing everything will change and the existing good reception will be reduced come November. Sadly very few of us will be able to receive anything in Spain with a motorhome size dish when the changes come into effect.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

New satellite going up soon. After testing everything will change and the existing good reception will be reduced come November. Sadly very few of us will be able to receive anything in Spain with a motorhome size dish when the changes come into effect.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Bbc man sounds very smug saying that no doubt whilst pocketing s huge salary for not doing much.

Slight correction though BBC never have actually broadcast to Spain its just that many of us were close enough to the footprint to get a signal.And large areas of theMed will also lose signal.
But Mr Crompton I am one of the UK licence payers you want focus on and I dont see why I should not be allowed to view your pprogrammes when I am in Spain if possible by satellite or Internet.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

BrianJP said:


> But Mr Crompton I am one of the UK licence payers you want focus on and I dont see why I should not be allowed to view your pprogrammes when I am in Spain if possible by satellite or Internet.


I don't see the logic in that. Should the BBC pay satellite fees so you can watch it when you are in USA, Australia, Antarctica, or wherever, just because you pay a licence fee in the UK?

The Beeb is being squeezed to death by the present government, as it has been by past govts, who would no doubt like to close the whole thing down if they could, and so has to cut it's cloth etc.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

wug said:


> BrianJP said:
> 
> 
> > But Mr Crompton I am one of the UK licence payers you want focus on and I dont see why I should not be allowed to view your pprogrammes when I am in Spain if possible by satellite or Internet.
> ...


No of course not I did say if possible ie signal is available.However they could give conditional access to licence payers to allow them to access Iplayer from outside Uk without having to go via a VPN or through services such as Filmon.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

This will explain in more detail.

http://www.satandpcguy.com/Site/astra_satellites_2012_2013_reception_spain.php


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

BrianJP said:


> they could give conditional access to licence payers to allow them to access Iplayer from outside Uk without having to go via a VPN or through services such as Filmon.


OK, I can see merit in that. A bit like BT Fon, you could log on to iPlayer if you have registered as a licence fee payer.
Graham


----------



## OTO3 (Oct 8, 2012)

I have read on one or two blogs that Sky have not announced what if anything they will be transmitting on the Southern spot beam which will cover Spain. So there may be some hope. Another point for the smug BBC man. We were told we could suspend our TV licence whilst out of the country by advising them of dates we go and return. So make sure you deprive them of your hard earned cash when you can't receive the service.
Also if BBC spend is only for the UK licence payer why are we paying for the World Service to spread our particular brand of propaganda?
Typical Public service attitude.


----------



## satandpcguy (Dec 31, 2009)

Launch of new UK TV satellite Astra 2E, scheduled for 16/17th Sept, delayed for a few weeks due to "technical issues".

Currently in Valencia are you can receive all main channels on an 90-1m dish.
But even if 2Es reception is poor, then you can still receive BBC1, BBC2, ITV1, C4 Fives, from the first new satellite 2F - ok, not on a sky box, but you will need a HD box.



OTO3 said:


> I have read on one or two blogs that Sky have not announced what if anything they will be transmitting on the Southern spot beam which will cover Spain. So there may be some hope. .


The new satellites do not have a "south beam", so no channels will be on the south beams.
They have UK and Pan European beams.
But yes, it will be up to the channel operators and owners, which include Sky, as to which beams they put their channels on.



OTO3 said:


> Also if BBC spend is only for the UK licence payer why are we paying for the World Service to spread our particular brand of propaganda?
> Typical Public service attitude.


Until recently the World Service was funded by a grant the Foreign Office.
It was only recently it was funded by the licence fee, and probably by some BBC Worldwide money.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

satandpcguy said:


> Until recently the World Service was funded by a grant the Foreign Office.
> It was only recently it was funded by the licence fee, and probably by some BBC Worldwide money.


Just a small correction: it's still funded by the F&C Office, but from April 2014 will be funded from the licence fee - ie out of the BBC's funding.
Press Release
F&C Cuts


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Don't forget that the BBC have Copyright obligations as well. If they make programmes to show in the UK and then sell them to other countries they have to give assurances that the buyer has exclusive rights.

So they sell the rights to "Strictly come dancing) to be shown in Spain for £100,000 per episode, the buyers would be pee'd off to find out that people are watching it free to air for free. 

The same goes for the films and series that they buy in, they only buy the right to broadcast them in the UK

As for ITV it derives its income by advertising. I am getting ready to go to the Bath & West show at Shepton Mallet in an hour or so. It has been advertised locally, but no one would pay to advertise pan Europe so it is not in the independents interest either.

A narrow better quality signal will benefit 99% of the UK residents and we simply don't count in the grand scheme of things I'm afraid

Eddie


----------



## satandpcguy (Dec 31, 2009)

wug said:


> satandpcguy said:
> 
> 
> > Until recently the World Service was funded by a grant the Foreign Office.
> ...


Ta - could not remember when it was actually happening from.
Strange that BBC Worldwide don't fund it - maybe as that is commercial, and the F&C Office want it "non commercial"...?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*TV*

Hi

Off topic a bit but might be relevant.

We are at Lake Garda in Italy and cannot get channel 5 - this has already "moved". Based on this, we do not expect to get BBC and ITV in the future.

Russell


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I'm afraid that is likely to be the case so many of us, including me, will have a dish and associated equipment which is probably of little value as the alternative satellites carry very few programmes in English.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

There is tons of debate/speculation going on down here in Spain about the likely effects of the new satellites, and the tighter beam that they'll deliver to the UK in the months ahead once up and running.

The consensus of all the various guessers here is that, sooner or later, as all of the new ones get turned on and the old ones get turned off, that even with a 3 metre dish, the chances of getting a sufficiently strong signal, consistently, in mid/southernSpain is going to be unlikely.

TV via internet is the new BIG thing down here now instead.
People who cannot survive without a constant dose of UK soaps are flocking to buy such "black boxes", driven by the real/imagined prospect/horror of actually having to integrate and watch Spanish TV when they live here in Spain.

So far as I can make out, truth is that no-one knows.
The effects in the UK, which is where the signal beam is meant to shine down across, will be a better/stronger signal, that can deliver yet more channels. 

But the days of the current, unintended larger "shade" of the beam footprint of the current satellites, which accidentally allows people outside of the UK with big dishes to watch TV programmes that are ONLY licensed by the programme makers to the broadcasters to be watched IN the UK, do seem to be numbered.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I was speaking to a resident on the Costa Blanca who (or claims to) receive all her UK TV via a 60cms dish beamed towards (I think) germany under some kind of piggy back arrangement. Could this be true?


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Mike48 said:


> I was speaking to a resident on the Costa Blanca who (or claims to) receive all her UK TV via a 60cms dish beamed towards (I think) germany under some kind of piggy back arrangement. Could this be true?


Yes - there is quite a bit of UK TV re-broadcasting done here. It comes and goes.................

It's illegal, and fly-by-night, and every year or two the Authorities have a purge and close several down, but then others spring up.

What usually happens is that a dodgy Company rents some space on top of some tall office block/block of flats etc, and plonks a bloody great 4 or 5 or 6 metre dish up there. They then pipe the signals received into some microwave re-broadcasting transmitter(s), either located on that same tall tower, or down cables to other transmitters dotted around the area, which then re-beam that signal out to houses that have bought a micro-wave signal dish from that company to catch them....and have a special "black box" also supplied by the company to decode them.

Tends only to operate from time to time in the big ghettos of expat communities like Benidorm, Torrevieja, Guardamar etc, where there's a big density of potential punters in line-of-sight of tall buildings to put you broadcast kit on.

Advantages?
Useful for people who simply cannot live without continuous Uk TV, but haven't got the space (or money) available to install a 2.4 or 3 metre dish in their garden/roof etc.
Dis-advantages?
To pick up such a re-broadcast signal, your little dish needs to have actual line-of-sight to one of the suppliers broadcast aerials.
It's technically illegal to watch such re-broadcasted Live TV signals.....though the Authorities go after the suppliers not the punters.
Companies often charge a hefty up-front price for microwave dish and black box, to ensure they make money before they get closed down.
These Companies (or just enterprising individuals) are committing a crime in what they are doing....essentially they are stealing other companies signals and then sending/selling them on. Thus often if they get a whiff that the Authorities are planning a raid/crackdown, they simply disappear (with their big dish and re-broadcast kit) overnight. The punter is thus left with no signal and a useless microwave dish and black box....and may still be paying a monthly subscription by DD.

Far fewer TV control Authorities here than in the UK, so often these dodgy operations go unnoticed for years, and can build up hundreds or even thousands of customers before scarpering/getting closed down and arrested.


----------



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

*tv*

at la mangar we could get last year bbc2 radio sky news and a few more but this year nothing at all ,nothing as changed in my van my areal is a crankup so we never gat bbc tv or itv so be warned if you are coming for winter the only way you can get itv is by filmontv kenny


----------

